# Nellie is on heat!



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Well Nellie started her first heat cycle two days ago.We are not going to breed her.The reason why she has not been spayed yet is because, up until very recently she was still doing excitement widdles.And the splendid veterinary surgeon said it might help to wait until she had her first season before spaying,as they often settle down afterwards.So far Dizzie has taken no more or less interest in her[he has been neutered].But what should I expect, might he become interested in her next week?Also at the moment there is not too much blood, but does it usually get worse?She seems to be keeping herself fairly clean at the moment.After a season do their coats alter?I would appreciate some advice.Thanks in advance!


----------



## Grimnel (Sep 12, 2010)

Let me know how it goes with the widdles Clare, i'm still not decided on when to have pixie done as she is the same when excited.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

clare said:


> Well Nellie started her first heat cycle two days ago.We are not going to breed her.The reason why she has not been spayed yet is because, up until very recently she was still doing excitement widdles.And the splendid veterinary surgeon said it might help to wait until she had her first season before spaying,as they often settle down afterwards.So far Dizzie has taken no more or less interest in her[he has been neutered].But what should I expect, might he become interested in her next week?Also at the moment there is not too much blood, but does it usually get worse?She seems to be keeping herself fairly clean at the moment.After a season do their coats alter?I would appreciate some advice.Thanks in advance!


Yes, their coats change after you spay them, the hormones really help keep the coat nicer and longer (imo) I noticed almost instant coat change after I spayed her (I waited til after she had a heat, too) I didn't have her around any other dogs, so I can't comment on that, I know as the week went on she was just miserable, whiny and sleepy and just not quite herself. Once I cleaned her off a few times, she got lazy about cleaning herself and would whine at me to clean her off, lol..poor thing

Seemed like the blood was heavier about 5-7 days into it and then tapered back down to nil'

Kara


----------



## Cailleach (Jan 30, 2010)

clare said:


> Well Nellie started her first heat cycle two days ago.We are not going to breed her.The reason why she has not been spayed yet is because, up until very recently she was still doing excitement widdles.And the splendid veterinary surgeon said it might help to wait until she had her first season before spaying,as they often settle down afterwards.So far Dizzie has taken no more or less interest in her[he has been neutered].But what should I expect, might he become interested in her next week?Also at the moment there is not too much blood, but does it usually get worse?She seems to be keeping herself fairly clean at the moment.After a season do their coats alter?I would appreciate some advice.Thanks in advance!


Dizzie may well become interested in her at some period in time, some neutered boys do and some don't but don't be surprised if he does. Funny thing with females in season is that they will willingly entice a neuter to play mating games but if a "real deal" male is around they don't have the same interest sometimes. Fickle females...lol.


----------



## holt24 (Jan 21, 2011)

heats last 3 wks, 1st wk is the heaviest bleeding invest in a diaper wrap and onsies and maxi pads they have them for the boys too- this helps to keep everyone safe 2 wk standing heat - girls are crazy with hormones and the boys know it- 3wk coming off boys lose interest , girls still bug them for attention- wave their tails in their face and such


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

clare said:


> Well Nellie started her first heat cycle two days ago.We are not going to breed her.The reason why she has not been spayed yet is because, up until very recently she was still doing excitement widdles.And the splendid veterinary surgeon said it might help to wait until she had her first season before spaying,as they often settle down afterwards.So far Dizzie has taken no more or less interest in her[he has been neutered].But what should I expect, might he become interested in her next week?Also at the moment there is not too much blood, but does it usually get worse?She seems to be keeping herself fairly clean at the moment.After a season do their coats alter?I would appreciate some advice.Thanks in advance!


 How is Nellie doing? Maddie seems a bit swollen in that area is that a sign of going into heat ?


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Yes the swelling does happen early on, like their version of PMS. you'll know when she's in heat, they don't feel as good and of course the blood will start light, they'll lick at their girly parts early on...but the personality changes, sort of like we humans...more hungry, tired, crampy, etc.. lol 

Kara


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

I didn't see any signs before it started, but then I wasn't looking.The first thing I noticed was a tiny little spot of blood on our duvet cover where Nellie had been sitting,so then I had a closer inspection, and thought she was a little red , but I wasn't certain,as she didn't display any different kind of behaviour,as the day wore on I kept an eye on her, and by the following day I was certain she had started her first heat cycle,as there was more blood,so I got her the little pants and a pack of pads and a pack of onesies.Now a week on and she is displaying the antics of a tart!pushing her butt in Dizzie's face and dancing about in front of him!He is not impressed and doesn't seem to know what is going on!In fact he takes himself off into another room to get away from her when she starts her antics.Oh and yes now she is very swollen,a bit like a strawberry!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Yes Maddie is swollen, I was worried she had a growth of some sort. More like what a small boil would feel like. I wounder how much longer it will be. I just want to buy one thing what kind of protection do you like best?


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Nellie just has a little black thong thing that you put a pad in,I can't remember the brand name as I have thrown the packet out,but anyway it came from Pets at home,and has been really easy to use, and Nellie hasn't fussed with it at all.I bought the small size which is just right you can a just them.I also bought a pack of onesies to make sure she didn't pull the pad off.I shall need them after she has been spayed.Oh the easiest way to put them on is to put her tail through the hole first and then do it up around her tummy.HOw old is Maddie now? Nellie is nine and a half months old.Just remembered the name Niki hygiene pants.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

clare said:


> Nellie just has a little black thong thing that you put a pad in,I can't remember the brand name as I have thrown the packet out,but anyway it came from Pets at home,and has been really easy to use, and Nellie hasn't fussed with it at all.I bought the small size which is just right you can a just them.I also bought a pack of onesies to make sure she didn't pull the pad off.I shall need them after she has been spayed.Oh the easiest way to put them on is to put her tail through the hole first and then do it up around her tummy.HOw old is Maddie now? Nellie is nine and a half months old.Just remembered the name Niki hygiene pants.


 Maddie is about 8mo .I can see it now Zoey is going to be the one to tear off her stuff.
Thanks for the advice


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I had a hard time keeping the underwear on Gucci, I would keep a towel underneath her and keep her close next to me or on the floor by my desk...and periodically bathe her in the sink, she seemed to like being bathed during that time (unlike butt baths which she loathes)

Kara


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

I must say so far Nellie has been a really good girl, keeping herself nice and clean, and no fuss with her magic pants either!
Dizzie has absolutely no interest in her either! in fact he gets fed up with her tarty behaviour and goes off into another room, trying to hide away from her, she has more luck with the cats!


----------

